#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Nova antena Nanostation rb411 tplink Modifiqueichon

## wala

Ora a mikrotik não fez um nanostation eu fiquei triste e fiz um pra min, vendo ali um tplink TL-WA5210G no canto logo imaginei esse negocio da um bom nanostation com rb 411/a/h/r fui inventar de desmontar o danado e por uma rb 411 nele, e não e que ficou bom a antena deu um ganho bom que eu fiquei ate bobo e se eu percebi bem e so vc modificar no cartão antena a ou b que ele muda a polaridade pois essa antena cada conector parece representar uma polaridade. Vai ai umas fotos


Fica ai a dica mikrotik pra vc fazerem um nanostation decente com rb 411/a/r/h pois veja que beleza rb não queima tão facil como nano,vc pode trocar o cartão por outro a hora que quiser e se queimar a rb e so colocar outra que vc aproveita a antena e o case. :-)
https://under-linux.org/images/misc/pencil.pnghttps://under-linux.org/images/misc/pencil.png

----------


## edmarmega

Ola essa Antena da TPlink esta homologada?
Olha pelo que eu sei se ela estiver homologada com o radio ja dentro dela, então vc nao pode substituir por de outro modelo de radio. pois a homologação foi conjunta.
Agora se a Homologação doi so da antena ai sim vc pode alterar o ap interno dela.
Mas confesso que ficou interessante.
Parabens pelo post

----------


## wala

Não ta homologada , foi so pra testar, mais fico bom pra caramba.

----------


## 1929

Ficou bom , professor Pardal.
Mas fica um projeto caro, não? Pois tem que comprar o TP-link e desmanchar.
Quem sabe envia a sugestão para a Mikrotik?
E daí eles contatam os chineses que montam estes para a TP-link e daí aproveitam o projeto da cx e antena integrada.
E quanto a homologação , os Tp-link não estão homologados, mas a Intelbrás tem eles igualzinho, homologados.

----------


## wala

Sim não pretendo fazer mais pois fica caro mais que ficou bom ficou e sabe de uma coisa o case e a antena não e dificil de copiar não so procurar uma empresa que faz peças plasticas e pedir para fazer um case parecido e ate melhor para encaixar a rb mehlor e a antena tambem não e dificil de copiar so arrumar algum lugar que fazem peças em chapa de aluminio e tentar reproduzir a antena acertar alguns detalhes noas encaixes para encaixar melhor a rb ai e ver se o custo compensa.e quem sabe homologar.

----------


## edmarmega

Olha uma coisa que podia ser feito era um case tipo isso ai para as placas ap ou mikrotik, ficaria bom para colocar atras dos paineis setoriais, ou ate atras das grades.
A STCom de prudente fabrica peças em plastico e abs, e me disseram que se quisesse podia ser feitas caixas sob medidas.
Quem tiver interesse pode entrar em contato pelo site ST COM
ate mais

----------


## wala

Gostei da dica e pensei nisso tambem daria para fazer um case de uma alça so tipo o nano loco.

----------


## 1929

Qualquer envólucro plástico para abrigar uma RB, se for fazer do "zero", fica caro, pois envolve desenho técnico e depois matriz para injeção se for fazer um quantidade.
Tem empresas que fazem por demanda, fresando cada unidade. Escapa do custo de matriz que é altissimo, mas cai no custo de hora/máquina.
O grande lance do amigo que fêz a adaptação é o uso de uma RB. Então seria o caso de usar algo já pronto, como uma antena painel e colocar a RB lá.
A Computech tem um painel destes prontinho por 140,00 reais. É só colocar lá dentro a RB. Tem antena de 14dbi.
Eu comprei 4 desses esta semana para abrigar a RB 411 com R52H
Mas ainda é um projeto caro para uso cliente. Mas já imaginaram como ficaria uma rede toda com RB, incluindo os clientes? Deve ser um show.
E a RB 411 AR já vem com o mini-pci integrado na RB. É uma pcba pronta para uso. Mas cai no problema homologação e preço. 89 dolares.
RouterBOARD

Se for em 5.8 tem a linha 711 , que cai para 49 dolares
http://www.routerboard.com/index.php?showProduct=103

----------


## wala

Compensaria mais para fazer e revender quando a essa que vc falou de 14 dbi não sei se seria mais pratico que essa e tambem ela deve ser mais direcional pois essa da tplink e de 12dbi com abertura de 60º graus o que seria mais ideal para fazer de ap para distribuir o sinal para os clientes,e ainda vc pode mudar a polarização dela na propria rb sem ter que ficar rotacionando a antena.

----------


## 1929

Sim, se partir para algo com mais volume, fica mais barato com certeza.
Quando se começa a comprar em grandes lotes sempre cai. 
E para usar uma RB 411, este preço precisava cair bastante para compensar.

Esta que eu citei, é homologada e apesar de ter o ângulo de 32º , ela na prática dá 90º segundo eles me informaram. Eu questionei isso, mas me disseram que utilizam para POP exatamente porque o rendimento é bem superior ao que está no certificado de homologação. Pode ser conversa de vendedor.
E não é preço nada competitivo para o projeto.
Mas há outros fabricantes que também tem painel integrado bom. Teria que descobrir qual deles melhor se adapta a uma RB destas.

----------


## wala

Se é 90º ja anima caso não,ainda optaria por um projeto baseado nesse nano pois ele ainda e mais facil do que esse case da computech so 2 parafuso vc ja puxa o case e coloca a rb a antena e de chapa de aluminio mais facil de copiar do que circuito em pcb e a praticidade de um nanostation que e so colocar 2 bracadeira e pronto ainda tem a vantagem de usar o routeros que tem um gerenciamento mais amplo mesmo que sai um pouco mais caro que um nano ate quase 2 nano quem e provedor sabe que seria mais estavel e gerenciavel que um nano e acabaria optando ainda por uma rb com um case desse podendo escolher a rb que mais lhe agrada com mais processamento e memoria e ainda escolhendo o cartão e apolaridade.

----------


## 1929

Dá uma olhada neste site. Eles se propõe a fazer mediante o desenho em CAD os gabinetes que precisar.
Elimina a necessidade de fazer matriz para injetar que é caríssimo.
Mas não sei o custo que ficaria.
Mas quem sabe uma compra cooperativada poderá baixar o custo inicial dos cases.
Eles dizem que uma vêz com desenho em CAD, a diferença para fazer uma peça ou várias não é muito.
Quickplast - do projeto direto ao produto

----------


## int21

Supimpa cara, gostei d+

Ah, esquece homologação, se fosse coisa séria ninguem usava radinho nas torres como vejo pracacete.

----------


## wala

valeu 
ai vai uma foto da antena para vcs verem como parece facil copiar en algum lugar que fazem peças em chapa de aluminio 

https://under-linux.org/images/misc/pencil.png

----------


## marcelofoz

cara achei muito legal seu progeto estes radinhos da tp link são otimos eu gostei dele achei ele num preço muito bom aqui por 44 dolares contra 78 do nano hoje fiz um teste com os 2 no mesmo lugar e ele barteu o mesmo sinal do nano ... vo comprar um deste pra inventar igaul a vc pois adoro testar aparelhos rrsrrsrs parabens

----------

